# مزمور 71



## angil sky (20 سبتمبر 2011)

​*بك يارب احتميت، فلا أخزى إلى الدهر

 2 بعدلك نجني وأنقذني . أمل إلي أذنك وخلصني

 3 كن لي صخرة ملجإ أدخله دائما. أمرت بخلاصي لأنك صخرتي وحصني
 
 4 يا إلهي، نجني من يد الشرير، من كف فاعل الشر والظالم

 5 لأنك أنت رجائي يا سيدي الرب، متكلي منذ صباي

 6 عليك استندت من البطن، وأنت مخرجي من أحشاء أمي. بك تسبيحي دائما

 7 صرت كآية لكثيرين. أما أنت فملجإي القوي

 8 يمتلئ فمي من تسبيحك ، اليوم كله من مجدك

 9 لا ترفضني في زمن الشيخوخة. لا تتركني عند فناء قوتي

 10 لأن أعدائي تقاولوا علي، والذين يرصدون نفسي تآمروا معا

 11 قائلين: إن الله قد تركه. الحقوه وأمسكوه لأنه لا منقذ له

 12 يا الله، لا تبعد عني. يا إلهي، إلى معونتي أسرع

 13 ليخز ويفن مخاصمو نفسي. ليلبس العار والخجل الملتمسون لي شرا

 14 أما أنا فأرجو دائما ، وأزيد على كل تسبيحك

 15 فمي يحدث بعدلك، اليوم كله بخلاصك، لأني لا أعرف لها أعدادا

 16 آتي بجبروت السيد الرب. أذكر برك وحدك

 17 اللهم، قد علمتني منذ صباي، وإلى الآن أخبر بعجائبك

 18 وأيضا إلى الشيخوخة والشيب يا الله لا تتركني، حتى أخبر بذراعك الجيل المقبل، وبقوتك كل آت

 19 وبرك إلى العلياء يا الله، الذي صنعت العظائم. يا الله، من مثلك

 20 أنت الذي أريتنا ضيقات كثيرة ورديئة، تعود فتحيينا، ومن أعماق الأرض تعود فتصعدنا

 21 تزيد عظمتي وترجع فتعزيني

 22 فأنا أيضا أحمدك برباب، حقك يا إلهي. أرنم لك بالعود يا قدوس إسرائيل

 23 تبتهج شفتاي إذ أرنم لك، ونفسي التي فديتها

 24 ولساني أيضا اليوم كله يلهج ببرك. لأنه قد خزي، لأنه قد خجل الملتمسون لي شرا

  مزمور71*
​


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جة عليا وقت مكنتش بصلى الا المزمور دة رهيب


----------



## angil sky (20 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا استاذتي مزمور وصلاه سهميه قلبيه
كبير وعظيم جدا
------------------------
الرب يباركك 
وميرسي للمرور​


----------



## إسرافيل (20 سبتمبر 2011)

آميييييييييييييين


----------



## إسرافيل (20 سبتمبر 2011)

آميييييييييين


----------



## angil sky (21 سبتمبر 2011)

> آميييييييييييييين



god bless you and thanks
to your pass​


----------



## إسرافيل (21 سبتمبر 2011)

آميييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## angil sky (21 سبتمبر 2011)

> آميييييييييييييييييييين



ameeeen and god bless you
thanks to the pass​


----------



## إسرافيل (22 سبتمبر 2011)

آميييييييييييين


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا للصلاه الجميله
ربنا يفرح قلبك
آمين*​


----------



## إسرافيل (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ءامييييييييييييييييين


----------



## angil sky (24 سبتمبر 2011)

> ءامييييييييييييييييين


ameeen
god bless you​


----------



## إسرافيل (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ءامييييييييييييين


----------

